# My bagged out chrome Audi TT on 20" MRR Wheels



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

I know my car isn't everyone taste but i just wanted to share. I didn't just slap on random parts, i really put a lot of thought into it and have a reason for everything i did. 
The reason my car is this way is because i got into the Import car scene 15 years ago and the style was very different back then. I guess some of it still stuck with me. I kept my other cars clean and tried to stay as clean as i could with the Audi while still grab a lot of attention. 
I love the silver on the Audi but i needed a color with more pop. I really couldn't decide so i just went with chrome wrap. It still kept the same feel of the car and i always wanted a chrome car since i chromed all of my RC cars. I didn't want to be just another bling chrome car so i tried to break it up the best i could with some blacks and reds. 
I used to have 18s and 19s on my car with a lip but they always looked small on the TT for some reason. i love how concept cars look and noticed that non of them had lips on the wheels. It was always flush or concave so that's what i did. 
My wheels don't match because i run my cars 2face. You can't see both sides at the same time so why not? I kept one side more sport luxury and the other side more tuner look. I did the red pin strip on the wheels to give it a little pop and put my car club logo on the side to tie it all in together. 
When Reiger came out with the new body kit i love the sides and rear but wanted to show the FMIC. That's why i went with the original Reiger lip. It was a little higher then the side skirts so i added the Cupra lip. I figured since the Reiger lip looked like a stretched out version of the OEM bumper, adding a lip wouldn't hurt. It leveled out the lines on the bottom of the car very nicely. 
I smoked my taillights because my first car had a lot of amber lights on it and i hated that. It just stuck with me so all of my cars have either smoked or clear lights. 
I smoked my headlights because i love how the TT head and tail lights has the same shape from the side profile. I just smoked both to make it look the same. 
Some of the R8 style lights looks really ricer but i picked out some decent ones and smoked them out to hide the rice. When the lights turn on it has a nice look to it. 
Black roof is just clean imo and make the car look lower from the side. Since the TT has a small back window i painted the top half of the hatch to make the black roof flow into the hatch. 
Since my other car's audio system is more SQ i wanted to go loud on the Audi. i just didn't realize that it needed so much airspace so i deleted my back seats for the air suspension components. I used to always hide those parts but on the Audi i wanted to show it off so i chromed it all out and spent months on the hardlines. Its not the best but its my own work of art. I wanted it to be clean so i ran the electrical wires inside the air lines too. 


I'm pretty sure not many people read this. I just wanted to explain myself before being labeled as rice LOL. 

































I put the iMotion sticker on the bottom part of my wing mirrored to reflect onto the hatch. 
















My FX45
















































Before the wrap
















Accuair build. 
Ripping out old parts
























































































Practicing with some copper 
























3D Printed a cover for the gauges. 

































My Save the Date video with my car in it. 




The footage of the Audi 




Bring dumb on Instagram 








Random practicing flying the quadcopter


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

Don't worry, most of us have already seen it.


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

20v master said:


> Don't worry, most of us have already seen it.


LOL, I didn't know. I posted a pic of my cars on this forum years ago and got flamed for having stickers. I figured the chrome would be really hated but at least some will enjoy it.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

We have some similar mods with different approaches. It most definitely stands out! Looking forward to seeing it at Wekfest TX:thumbup::beer:


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

Morio said:


> We have some similar mods with different approaches. It most definitely stands out! Looking forward to seeing it at Wekfest TX:thumbup::beer:


I just looked up your car. Loving the black. I have one side of my FX45 murdered out. 
Looking forward to seeing another TT at a show. Ive never been to a wekfest before but i hear really good things. I know HIN sucked. Import Face off is coming up this month so hopefully that one will be good.


----------



## Morio (Feb 16, 1999)

Wekfest is mellow compared to the old days of HIN.... Its fun to see the variety this show offers. You have some full blown show cars to dailys there. Not too much on the gimmicks, carnival themes, etc... 

Looking forward to meeting you and checking out some of the detail work you put into your Audi!!!

Btw, I love your fx45!!! (Closet Nissan fan)


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

As a one-off custom car, it's obvious an exceptional amount effort went into it. Normally, I'd probably puke a little in my mouth if someone had just "told" me what you did, rather than seeing what you did to the TT, but not this time. Instead, I commend you for your work! 

Don't get me wrong, I still hate it and everything about it, but I truly respect your effort and the quality of the work and the attention to detail you put into it. It's a well executed custom car. I wish I had your skills.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

cheers.

edit: Wait...I don't hate every thing about it. The rear seat area is pretty slick. Well integrated.

cheers


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

Morio said:


> Wekfest is mellow compared to the old days of HIN.... Its fun to see the variety this show offers. You have some full blown show cars to dailys there. Not too much on the gimmicks, carnival themes, etc...
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you and checking out some of the detail work you put into your Audi!!!
> 
> Btw, I love your fx45!!! (Closet Nissan fan)


Looking forward to meeting you too and check out your ride. Hopefully I'll have the FX ready for Wekfest too.


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

TTC2k5 said:


> As a one-off custom car, it's obvious an exceptional amount effort went into it. Normally, I'd probably puke a little in my mouth if someone had just "told" me what you did, rather than seeing what you did to the TT, but not this time. Instead, I commend you for your work!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still hate it and everything about it, but I truly respect your effort and the quality of the work and the attention to detail you put into it. It's a well executed custom car. I wish I had your skills.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'd rather someone dislike my car but appreciate the work than love then car but not know what they're looking at. I get that a lot. 
Random non car enthusiast stop me all the time and love the chrome, i don't even think they look at the actual car. 

It's like being a Blond chick. People see the color and are just like, "Wow, beautiful" without looking at the actual person while others just think blonds are dumb. 
Yup, my car's a blond chick. (No offense to any blond chicks out there)


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

2 phases i went through


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

I dont mind the flash. I just dont like body kits on TT's. Not just yours in particular I just think all body kits take away the lines. That being said 4 of the same wheel would be more up my ally. Overall Its alright. Just wondering was it more of a pita to do a chrome wrap? I feel like it would be


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

i def love thoe wheels. 

There is a lot of hate on this forum at times, but who can hate on such quality craftsmanship. 

Nice job.


----------



## modstyle (Aug 17, 2004)

fuggin love it just not my style but great work and keep doing what you love!
remember its a reflection of yourself and style ! Just do it:beer:
funny thing is now you are giving me more ideas to go bigger!


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I think we saw someone post a link from your Infinity forum. Looks like a lot of work. Nice to see you werent scared away for good after your first dealings with Vortex. Its projects like this that push the envelope, that give people ideas. :beer:


----------



## paullee (Feb 3, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> I think we saw someone post a link from your Infinity forum. Looks like a lot of work. Nice to see you werent scared away for good after your first dealings with Vortex. Its projects like this that push the envelope, that give people ideas. :beer:


Hey man,

I was the one who posted the link to your TT build that was posted to the IS forum (I have an '06 FX35 and belong to IS). The objective of posting it was not to start a flame session but more to let the Vortex crew see a pretty wild TT build with a tremendous amount of attention to detail.

Welcome back to Vortex.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Anything done to the motor?


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

I can certainly appreciate all of the hard work and thought that goes into something like this. While I'm not personally a fan of the mods you've done (body kit/chrome) I really like that you ACTUALLY had a modding plan to try to integrate the lights, roof, wheels etc. 

I do however, love that you have 20's on and it looks awesome. I wish they were the same wheels on both sides though. :beer:


----------



## G'D60 (Mar 11, 2002)

Wow

I never saw the first thread Paulee dropped. but wow. Lots of things I like and lots I don't like. Dual wheels... NEVER seen that before. the Concave set looks AMAZING, the tuner side... not bad but not as good as the concaves. The chrome actually looks better than I thought it would. Well done. It will be interesting to see how it wares over time. would like to see more pix of your tails. I've seen those ones on ebay before. Would love to see some other shots. Really appreciate all the work and effort you put into the car. you had a theme and went HARD with it. Much respect. Not my taste at all but you've really put in huge effort for a one off car. well done.

How does the car ride on 20's and the air ride? I'm static with 19's and its on a ruff side. 

Welcome back!


----------



## LoveTheVDub (Jul 30, 2009)

I think its cool. I wouldn't drive it (not my taste) but its still cool and would love to see that on the road!


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: i think it looks great,definitely unique and stands out to most peoples similar taste in TT's. I like the concave side and would ditch the other set and just do all 4 concave wheels but other than that it's awesome


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

paullee said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I was the one who posted the link to your TT build that was posted to the IS forum (I have an '06 FX35 and belong to IS). The objective of posting it was not to start a flame session but more to let the Vortex crew see a pretty wild TT build with a tremendous amount of attention to detail.
> 
> Welcome back to Vortex.


Thanks man, i saw the post. That reminds me, i need to get back to work on the FX. i feel bad for neglecting it.


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

warranty225cpe said:


> Anything done to the motor?


Revo chip, KKK K04 Turbo, Forge DV, Injen CAI, and tCarbon FMIC. I need to get back to work on the engine. 

http://instagram.com/p/cDLH1-Q79T/#


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

On another note, you should get in on this too:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6148302-***-2014-TT-Calendar-***


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

G'D60 said:


> Wow
> 
> I never saw the first thread Paulee dropped. but wow. Lots of things I like and lots I don't like. Dual wheels... NEVER seen that before. the Concave set looks AMAZING, the tuner side... not bad but not as good as the concaves. The chrome actually looks better than I thought it would. Well done. It will be interesting to see how it wares over time. would like to see more pix of your tails. I've seen those ones on ebay before. Would love to see some other shots. Really appreciate all the work and effort you put into the car. you had a theme and went HARD with it. Much respect. Not my taste at all but you've really put in huge effort for a one off car. well done.
> 
> ...


Thanks man, the car rides like $hit on 20's. It got a little better when i went from coilovers to bags but it still sucks because the tires are too small. 

Here's a video of my tail lights. I kinda went overboard on the LEDs because with the chrome wrap my car kinds disappears into the night. 
http://instagram.com/p/bxewAOQ71h/#

here's some pics of the lights.


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

Neb said:


> On another note, you should get in on this too:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6148302-***-2014-TT-Calendar-***


:thumbup: I'll submit a photo


----------



## iMotion_TT (Feb 8, 2008)

My Infiniti FX45


----------



## LF_gottron (Jan 24, 2013)

definition of overboard lol, not my style but obviously its yours. love the vossens.

your FX looks amazing, again a little overboard with the stripper pole and trunk setup but other than that, i love the FX


----------

